# Cthulhu RTA V3



## Soprono (31/5/16)

Nice looking deck section, the Cthulhu V3. No mention of ML capacity

*Product introduction*

Cthulhu RTA V3, comes with dual coil deck and single coil deck swap system. With the 19.8mm building deck, it will be more convenient for you to build. Using juice flow control design of 4 holes and air flow structure of 7 holes, it can make large vapor more efficiently.

*Parameters*

Building deck diameter: 19.8mm
Diameter: 26mm
Color : White, Black

Simple packing. Customary Packing from the factory, the packing is subject to change without notice.


----------



## moonunit (31/5/16)

That build deck is massive, hopefully they have sorted out their QC issues 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape (31/5/16)

Still have both of mine and love them but would never in a million years order from them again. Their customer service is shocking


----------

